# So tired



## zombiemiked (9 Oct 2012)

I am so tired and have lost all motivation to train. I take medication for depression as well. Should I push through this and get out or wait until it passes. I have no access to a turbo trainer or gym.


----------



## RAYMOND (9 Oct 2012)

Hi
I know what you mean about lack of motivation, the only time i get that is with the crap weather.
You should try plodding on,maybe go for a walk instead, or find someone to go clcling with.
The more you chat to someone the more you'll get into it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2012)

Its hard to do anything when you are on medication for depression (regretfully been there and done that). I know I always felt better when I got out, but coming up to the most difficult time of year also does not help. If you were local to me, I would offer to come out with you, but you have not posted where you live. 
The tiredness could also be a side effect of the medication. I noticed that I was struggling harder with tiredness when I needed to come off my meds, without knowing more (and I am not suggesting you post it on an open forum) it could be that your meds need reviewing.

And as Raymond says, keep posting - the company (even at a distance) will help.


----------



## Davos87 (9 Oct 2012)

Sorry to hear about your depression but most health professionals would advise that exercise is an a excellent natural remedy for alleviating depressive symptoms.........release of endorphins etc. Obviously keep taking the medication described for you until your doc says otherwise but making the effort to get out in the fresh air and have a blast on the bike I am sure would help. Best of luck.


----------



## zombiemiked (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys. I live near Cardiff but all the cyclists I know are Mountain Riders. Will have to focus on a day and go for it. I know I will feel better when I am out.


----------



## compo (9 Oct 2012)

zombiemiked said:


> I am so tired and have lost all motivation to train. I take medication for depression as well. Should I push through this and get out or wait until it passes. I have no access to a turbo trainer or gym.


 
Don't train. Just go and have a gentle ride as much as you are comfortable with. Raymond suggested a walk which is an excellent idea if you don't want to cycle. Whatever you do just get out of the house for fresh air and a change of scenery. Good luck with it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2012)

zombiemiked said:


> Thanks guys. I live near Cardiff but all the cyclists I know are Mountain Riders. Will have to focus on a day and go for it. I know I will feel better when I am out.


 
there are some beautiful roads around there, (as well as some seriously dangerous ones), but try setting yourself realistic targets. Set a day and know that that is what you are going to do that day. Don't say once a week and get to the end of the week without having done it - its so easy to do and I know from experience and too much of it! 

How is the weather with you today? Up here near Chester it is beautiful. Hoping to get out once the new freezer has been delivered and the annual gas safety checks carried out...


----------



## zombiemiked (9 Oct 2012)

Weather is grey and drizzly. Very miserable indeed. My plan is exactly what you suggest above.


----------



## andsaw (9 Oct 2012)

Hi fella, i too suffer i have cyclothymia a form of bipolar and find it hard some days, i start off saying i dont really want to be doing this today but after five minutes i feel better then start to push and push and when i have finished i feel exhilarated its great medicine, but thats me, but be careful start slow then build up, determination is the key i say.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2012)

I've lost the mojo too I just put it down to just had man flu and this rainy weather, not looking forwards to the winter at all


----------



## byegad (9 Oct 2012)

As a depression sufferer myself I'd urge two things on you.

1. See the doctor and tell him/her how you are feeling. I was once put on a new wonder anti-depressive and came close to topping myself before I realised the pills were making me worse. A change of medication worked for me.
2. Ride, no matter if it's not 'training' just ride your bike, enjoy the ride, stop and look at the view/wildlife/girls in short skirts/ men in bathing trunks, whatever is your bag. Forget training and go for a ride. I always feel better after a ride.


----------



## Col5632 (9 Oct 2012)

byegad said:


> As a depression sufferer myself I'd urge two things on you.
> 
> 1. See the doctor and tell him/her how you are feeling. I was once put on a new wonder anti-depressive and came close to topping myself before I realised the pills were making me worse. A change of medication worked for me.
> 2. Ride, no matter if it's not 'training' just ride your bike, enjoy the ride, stop and look at the view/wildlife/girls in short skirts/ men in bathing trunks, whatever is your bag. Forget training and go for a ride. I always feel better after a ride.


 
That sounds like some sound advice to me, cycling always makes me feel happier even if i struggle on the ride


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Oct 2012)

It is hard to advise in these circumstances. If you feel lethargic due to depression, then a little exercise could do you the world of good. On the other hand, you may just be physically tired, in which case a period of rest, good food and early nights would be better.

If you're worred, go see your GP. Best of luck.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Oct 2012)

Wishing you well as you journey through this illness. I agree with everything said above - just a pleasant ride out - no need to push yourself to the limits of human endurance, and beyond - no need to race - just get out and even if you do get wet you will feel lifted. I have a road bike for most commutes but once a week I am on my BSO with child seat on the back. I'm far more inclined to take it easy on that bike, no pressure to keep up appearances. I use shared use cycle paths and amble along like Miss Marple and it is actually quite pleasant.

I wonder if you might like to reward yourself with a fine pasty, doughnut or similar after going for a gentle ride somewhere ?

That sometimes helps me feel more motivated, and I have the double pleasure of a nice outing in the fresh air, with a delicious cake to think about at the end.

Or a large iced chelsea bun and a nice cuppa ? I'm sure Cardiff has a selection of artisan local bakeries you could aim for - perhaps one per ride to keep your racing-snake physique though...

I'm off to the bakery now, actually. Thanks for helping me think of that.


----------



## User16625 (9 Oct 2012)

Davos87 said:


> Sorry to hear about your depression but* most health professionals would advise that exercise is an a excellent natural remedy for alleviating depressive symptoms*.........release of endorphins etc. Obviously keep taking the medication described for you until your doc says otherwise but making the effort to get out in the fresh air and have a blast on the bike I am sure would help. Best of luck.


 
So why dont many people end up at the gym after a funeral service? I believe that if theres a physical cause such as a death, redundancy etc then exercise wont do much. He needs to tackle the root cause of his depression and I would agree what others have said about counseling or something.


----------



## zombiemiked (9 Oct 2012)

I have had counseling and know what the root cause is. It is not something that I can change, simply something that I must come to terms with.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2012)

My dad died a number of years ago in early November. He had been ill for some time and the way he died left me feeling very depressed. (It had been a miserable 6 month process which was a strain for everyone.)

My sisters were looking after our mum, and the funeral wasn't for over a week, so they told me not to rush down, but to sort out some things here first.

I didn't feel much like cycling - my mind was in turmoil, but I needed to get out of the house for a while. I couldn't face much traffic so I decided to go for a mountain bike ride instead.

The first 30 minutes or so were a real struggle, but I eventually started to get into it. I climbed up to a clearing in some woods and stopped for a drink. The autumn leaves in the trees were beautiful shades of orange, red and brown, the sky was blue and it was pleasantly warm.

Suddenly, a movement caught my eye in the fields below to my right - _deer!_ I had been walking and cycling in this area for over 20 years and people told me that there were deer in those woods, but I had never seen them. I thought they were just a local myth! I watched as they emerged from the bushes and looked around nervously. I was only about 50 metres from them but they hadn't spotted me. A minute or two passed, then I reached for my bottle and that was enough to spook the deer - they were gone, back into the woods for another 20 years maybe?

My dad was dead, I wasn't happy about it, but he'd told me that it was time and he was ready for it. The world was still beautiful, the rest of my family and friends were healthy, the deer were out and about, the sun was still shining, life goes on ...

I got back on my bike, and carried on riding, my mind at peace.



RideLikeTheStig said:


> So why dont many people end up at the gym after a funeral service? I believe that if theres a physical cause such as a death, redundancy etc then exercise wont do much.


Well, it worked for me!


----------



## Silver Fox (9 Oct 2012)

zombiemiked said:


> I have had counseling and know what the root cause is. It is not something that I can change, simply something that I must come to terms with.


 
I can't really add anything to the good advice already given. 

As for debilitating depression, i've been there. You are right, we can't change the past but we can influence our future. Chin up fella, time does make things better.


----------



## Widge (9 Oct 2012)

Hi zombiemiked,

Some sage offerings you have here..........you are (most definitely) not alone with your struggle you know?

I too am on a maintenance dose of anti depressant, having suffered all my life with heightened anxiety ('GAD' is the popular acronym) and I go throught phases where it is particularly difficult.

I cope.......extensive counselling has helped (probably more than the meds if truth be told) and I have to carry around a stash of diazepam in case of severe panic......but cycling has been a constant through my life....and I am also lucky to have an understanding wife and a a job as full of rewards as it is of stress...so I keep going.

Just knowing my bike is 'there' is often a comfort. Getting it out obviously more so...but often the motivation is a struggle. The best advise I have seen here is just to do it it as much as feels right at the time...and maybe a little push further will be an even greater reward..........

But I believe that just a gentle 'pootle' can be an instant mood lifter in itself. I like to ride to my my nearest 'Greasy Spoon' some days for an all-day breakfast, or (and actually I shouldn't really be doing this) aim for a truly nice country pub and enjoy a pint of Real Ale. When black thoughts cloud your mind....go for a longer ride-focus on the effort and the joy...........all these things seem to help me.
The hardest thing is remembering how good cycling can feel...and embracing the weather as an inevitability and nothing you can't deal with.

In It With You.......

and with Best

w


----------



## Lee_M (9 Oct 2012)

you dont have to train when you go out on the bike, go out and pootle, have a coffee, look around

if you dont put pressure on yourself to conform to a self imposed training plan you'll probably feel loads better

and I'm another one on magic pills! you arent alone - but in my case I have to work away from home and desperately miss not being able to ride more frequently


----------



## Alan57 (10 Oct 2012)

Hello , forget about thinking you have to train on your bike rides otherwise you are just going to make yourself feel worse when you don`t go out. Give yourself a task to do when you go out , even of it`s just getting a pint of milk,tea or coffee from the local shop. Have a goal for the ride and it should help you rather than just thinking "I must train".
Cheers.


----------



## rodgy-dodge (11 Oct 2012)

zombiemiked said:


> I have had counseling and know what the root cause is. It is not something that I can change, simply something that I must come to terms with.


 
So you need to get out...
Cycling releases endorphins, adrenaline, serotonin, and dopamine. The release of these chemicals is what makes you feel good and will give you a sense of accomplishment.
Always works for me, not everyone likes the gym! Like most have said before don't look at it as training, just the need to blow some cobwebs away.


----------



## gary in derby (11 Oct 2012)

Hi zombiemiked
as others have said, dont think of it as training( to much preasure) just go for a ride. Failing that, why not just get your bike out and give it a clean, if its already clean check all its bits and bobs are tight and in working order. just having something to focus on. works for me and 9 times out of 10 when ive tinkered i have to go for a ride. By the way i to am on the happy pills for PTSD. which can make going out the front door a real challenge some days. so, if you cant cycle, fettle.
wish you luck on the tricky path ahead.


----------



## zombiemiked (13 Oct 2012)

Thank you. Gary, even fettleing has resulting in breaking my hack bike.. My 21 gear CB is now a 7 gear as I have trashed the front shifter


----------



## Davos87 (15 Oct 2012)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> So why dont many people end up at the gym after a funeral service? I believe that if theres a physical cause such as a death, redundancy etc then exercise wont do much. He needs to tackle the root cause of his depression and I would agree what others have said about counseling or something.


I think you are being rather naive and glib and mistakenly confusing grief with depression! A bereavement, loss of job, marriage break up can all be the catalyst for someone to suffer a reactive depression and anyone can sympathise with a person who undergoes such trauma and it is perhaps understandable to feel low in these circumstances .However many sufferers have no such negative events in their lives and still feel very depressed and sometimes suicidal. Medication and counselling can help but many health professionals would still recommend some form of exercise, change of environment, being out in the fresh air as beneficial .


----------



## gary in derby (15 Oct 2012)

zombiemiked said:


> Thank you. Gary, even fettleing has resulting in breaking my hack bike.. My 21 gear CB is now a 7 gear as I have trashed the front shifter


so sorry to hear that, but does give you the excuse to go out and buy something shiney for your bike. who knows you might get carried away and give your hack bike a makeover. that happened to me, lol. try to find possitives, not easy i know that. but, it does stop you looking at the negatives. just for a while anyway. thing is you have done the hard part in seeking help. just a long bumpy road ahead. so go buy something shiney fix the bike and go for that ride.


----------



## black'n'yellow (15 Oct 2012)

zombiemiked said:


> Thanks guys. I live near Cardiff but all the cyclists I know are Mountain Riders. Will have to focus on a day and go for it. I know I will feel better when I am out.


 
There's at least 4 clubs in Cardiff - JIF, Ajax, CC Cardiff and the 100 Milers - would be useful to link up with one of them.


----------



## ttcycle (15 Oct 2012)

Hi Zombie

Getting the motivation to go out when you're feeling depressed can be a very hard thing - I went through a really tough patch of depression over the last couple of years and have only just gotten out of it.

As others have posted- just enjoy your time on the bike and put no pressure on yourself as to what you're achieving that day. 

I took my computers off my bike and stopped pushing myself super hard (this is a tricky thing as I used to get into a rather punishing frame of mind when I would push myself really hard and get frustrated that I wasn't as fit as I used to be - this can be a unproductive cycle that I could use to beat myself up about)

If you don't feel like it at the moment and motivation and low energy can get in the way- I got so bad I wasn't able to leave my bed for days at a time except to use the toilet. Give yourself a break, take it easy - cycling will fit in when you can do it and if it's just not now then one step at a time. Try and do something small that rewards yourself at least once in the day.

Funnily enough, the Psychiatrist at the time recommended I go out on my bike for a gentle ride but I found even a short 20 minute cycle would tire me out and make me very depressed for three/four days afterwards - I reckon for me personally, the ride was giving me an endorphin boost but because the level of brain neurotransmitters in my brain/body was so low to begin with I was depleting what I had in my system in one ride which would leave me feeling awful for days. So, see how it is for yourself personally. You'll find your way back to the bike, just give it time. Therapy/counselling will help tackle the root causes or negative thinking or at least get you catching it and nipping it in the bud. I still find motivation to get on the bike a bit hit and miss but for me now, it's more about lack of routine. 

Things will pick up and get better. CC is a great place to pop in for a listening ear if you ever need to offload.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Oct 2012)

those pills can really mess with your motivation to do anything...fight like crazy to push through them...go for short rides, jus tget up and out and rolling...anywhere..just ride...even if just around the block. Been there, have the T Shirt...XXXXL trust me.


----------



## Saluki (21 Oct 2012)

Hi

OH suffers with depression, much of it is caused by side effects of his anti-rejection meds, which also cause lethargy and what have you. Since cycling more (he has now got a MTB as well as a road bike) he says that it has really helped him. He's out there right now, fitting new mudguards as we have a nice little 20 miler planned to cheer us both us as he has recently had some unpleasant news about his transplanted kidney.

He reckons that a bike ride does wonders. Sometimes we just do a quick loop up the road, round the church and back home, its about 3.5 miles so we barely warm up but he says that it really helps so I guess you don't have to actually go very far to feel a little better about things.


----------



## neil earley (21 Oct 2012)

The hardest thing to do is opening the door to go out! million things telling you to stay in , but when you make that decision to jump on your bike whey hey , fresh air , nice scenery and friendly people . Us welsh cant stop talking and dont forget a coffee and a welshcake too. All the best , Neil


----------



## ayceejay (21 Oct 2012)

The Swedes have a word for it, a type of training used by Scandinavian runners: Fartlek; It means speed play so you go fast a bit slow a bit, sprint or whatever takes your fancy in an unstructured way with the emphasis on 'play'.


----------

